# Problems with plants?



## marimo (Jun 4, 2011)

So I set up the tank about a month ago, and the plants have been in there for the same amount of time

currently I have:
Hygrophilia polysperma ~10 stems
java fern ~10 stems
anubias nana one bunch

couple days ago when I put in the fish for the first time, I noticed the javas had dark brown spots on the leaves, the anubias nana had one really yellow stem in the middle with no leaves and the hygros had transparent/decaying leaves.

my levels were all optimal (0.25 ammonia, 0 ppm nitrite and ~5 ppm nitrate) since i checked in the morning. I'm worried the plants are going to die, and I only have a 10 watt bulb for the 10 gallon tank. Should I put in nutrients? get another lightbulb?

* the fish I have are 6 dwarf rasbora and 2 pygmy corydoras.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Assuming an incandescent light, get a 13 watt or 23 watt compact flourescent, whichever will fit.


----------



## marimo (Jun 4, 2011)

its fluroescent compact light


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Get the daylight type of lamp, somewhere between 15-20W. And keep it on for at least 6 hrs a day but no more than 8 hrs. Your plants are low light plants but still need light. Java fern and Anubis is very slow growing plants. It will take them around 6 months to start growing but after that they will start grow like crazy. The brown spots you see on your Java fern is indication that it is propagating and will start too multiply soon. As per your hygrophilia polinezia this is fast growing plant and should grow very fast under right light conditions.


----------



## marimo (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks for the answer! 

apparently i got the wrong type of light bulb... not enough kalvins or sth :S 

lol never trusting big al's again.. everything they told me was wronggg


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

marimo said:


> thanks for the answer!
> 
> apparently i got the wrong type of light bulb... not enough kalvins or sth :S
> 
> lol never trusting big al's again.. everything they told me was wronggg


You may be able to get your lamp in Home Depot cheaper. Check their Philips brand. As for BAs I shop there all the time and have no problems with them. You just need to be more specific with them


----------

